# WP Fri number 9



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm thinking of giving the Port a crack tommorow if anyone's keen. Not totally sure of location just yet....or time....but thinking of it!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

An auspicious number Podster and may the fishy forces be with you. Love to tag along and after hearing about some of the 10kg plus reds coming out from Lysaughts it's a crime to have to work, but work it is for this little brown duck.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Poddy if your not working Monday ill be heading to Avalon to explore some more.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Monday eh Kelly......hmmmm....if the wind is not from the east I may be able to wrangle that one. Busting to check it out again after all these years.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Ill keep an eye on the weather and Ill confirm the trip on Sunday


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

any idea where u r going poddy. Got heap on but boy Ive got a hankerin for some fishin


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Umm....I may have to hold this one over until Sat Squizz (oops). I'm looking at finding a launch near Esso/Hastings area. 

I'd like to do the Mon trip fella's but can't. Good luck for teh mission and let us know what ya find!


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Keen if you're turning this one into a sat morn trip Pod. Have my canoe mate that wants to pop his yak fish cherry too. How good does Seabreeze look from sat all through to wed next week :shock:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Poddy,

I'm heading out Saturday morning but I'm still deciding where. Do you a particular launching spot in mind.

Regards
Grant


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok poddy, keep us informed, saturday is better for me. Never fished this side of wp before, are you taking extra anchor rope, i noticed some of the channels are quite deep and the water does run hard, maybe thats why the snapper are so big. Some 8kg monsters caught around here last saturday. Tim to google earth the area for a launch!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Re the launch fella's I haven't got that sorted, but am working on some info received that a decent one exists in that area. I'm not so sure how good it is at a low tide though......so rather than do an early AM launch (with a low tide) I was looking to drive about recklessly and discover the best get go...then fish the mid morning through tide change and into arvo run. It's all a bit pie in the sky with diamonds I'm afraid, and may mean a few cars laden with kayaks doing Hastings circle work. I can mobile my findings to anyone keen.

Squizzo, the anchor rope is pretty long...but I'll add to it.....he hee he hee chuckle woot woot woop woop ha ye-haw and wearing the look of Jack Nicholson in The Shining while thinking about adding some hooked snoods and rabbit snares along the sucker. Man needs a good rope allrighty, _a man really needs a good rope _    8)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

heya fellas ... im getting my balls busted to fish a stinkboater with a mate - but should i convince him im not feeling well :wink: i hope to hook up with some of you mob somewhere on the water WPb or PPb for an early morning session.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Good Luck wherever you launch Podster...

Rod and I are going to launch at ~5.15am at Beaumaris Yacht Club. The plan is to try in close firstup and then head out wider. As always, anybody is welcome to join us.

Regards
Grant


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck gents, most fish are tending to out nice and deep round th 16-19 metre line. Most of my stinkboat friends have consistantly been bagging out every time they head out and the consensus is go deep. Carrum is fishing well too as well as out of black rock. Whole silver whiting are no1, pilchard also doing some damage 8)

look forward to the pics.

Milt,


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

hey poddy, im thinking of going over to the eastern side near corinella. its a low tide but I am going to try and beat it and get on the water by 6am

pm me if u r interested or phone me 0419 777 446 anytime


----------

